

Google Ajax API Code Playground - tzury
http://code.google.com/apis/ajax/playground/?exp=libraries#geo_map

======
EastSmith
It would be a lot more useful if they clearly showed on that page what
limitation these API are coming with. For example, do they have 1000 calls per
day per IP, do they some guarantees the same API will be there tomorrow, do
they are limiting API calls per API user, etc.

I would really liked it if I could pay Google to use the APIs, the same way I
pay Amazon for their APIs. Let's say - 1$/N thousands calls or something.

------
revorad
I hadn't seen the SVG graphing stuff. Looks pretty cool. Is anyone here using
it?

------
jerome_etienne
definitly not a news. but clearly hacking material. im always amazed with the
amount of quality stuff delivered for free by google

